# Upgrade d'un MacBook Blanc fin 2009



## S-amir (31 Décembre 2012)

Salut à tous !

Voilà je compte mettre à jour mon MacBook Blanc 13" fin 2009 unibody en lui ajoutant 8Go de RAM ainsi qu'un SSD.

Cependant j'aimerai avoir un tuto pour monter un SSD sur cette machine car je ne sais pas comment je vais m'y prendre et aussi avoir s'il vous plaît une référence pour un SSD faisant minimum 120Go et coûtant moins de 150 mais gérant très bien le TRIM, un bon rapport qualité/prix svp.

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.

Cordialement,
Samir.


----------



## Tox (1 Janvier 2013)

Crucial M4 et iFixit...

Bonne année !


----------



## jellyboy74 (1 Janvier 2013)

Salut Samir et bonne année !

Pour la ram tu as le choix mais je te conseil aussi de la crucial ou de la Gskill histoire de liniter la chauffe . 

Sinon niveau SSD il y a pas mal de produit dans ton budget mais pas besoin de mettre énorme puisque les MBU n'ont pas les dernières technologie en terme de transfert . 

Moi j'ai ca :

http://www.materiel.net/disque-ssd/kingston-ssdnow-v-200-120-go-82204.html?promocode=15569

Ca change la vie


----------



## S-amir (2 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour !

Merci pour vos réponses @Tox et @jellyboy74 et très bonne année à vous aussi 

Je viens de commander 8Go de ram avec un kit de tournevis ainsi qu'un SSD Crucial M4 de 128Go. La mémoire vive sera là demain et le SSD samedi normalement !

En tous cas j'espère que cette fois-ci mon MacBook ne ramera plus 

Je publierai une petite vidéo de l'upgrade sur YouTube.

À bientôt !


----------



## dvd (4 Janvier 2013)

Verifie que le bus de ton macbook est au moins à 3Gigabytes. En dessus, tu seras déçu de ton ssd.


----------



## Tox (4 Janvier 2013)

Sur MB fin 2009, le M4 donne de bons résultats.


----------



## kawaman (4 Janvier 2013)

Tu verras tu ne seras pas déçu.
j'ai fait l'upgrade du mac book de ma fille (macbook blanc fin 2009) en y ajoutant 8 go de mémoire de chez crucial et un ssd M4 512 go (elle est enchantée de son nouveau mac )


----------



## S-amir (9 Janvier 2013)

Salut !

Je viens vous faire un retour après un petit temps d'utilisation. Le Mac est très très réactif, les 8Go de RAM et le SSD lui ont redonné un coup de jeune. OS X se lance en 35 secondes et le Mac s'éteint en 2 secondes oui 2 secondes ! Et Photoshop tourne maintenant sans ramer 

Vraiment très satisfait cependant je donnerai mon bémol sur Final Cut Pro qui est vraiment pas optimisé pour les Core 2 Duo, qu'est-ce que ça rame c'est horrible... Fin bon on ne peut pas tout avoir.

Encore merci pour vos contributions !


----------



## jellyboy74 (10 Janvier 2013)

C'est étrange comme perfs . 

Le miens démarre en 14 secondes sous Lion avec un Kingston v100 . 

Et de même final cut tourne bien , hormis les rendus qui sont un peu long . 

En tout cqs content que nos conseils t'ai aidé à améliorer ta config .


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Le miens démarre en 14 secondes sous Lion avec un Kingston v100 .


Si on veut comparer les temps de démarrage, alors il faut être précis sur ce qu'on entend exactement :

pour certains, c'est l'arrivée sur le bureau;
pour d'autres c'est l'écran du choix de la session; mais certains démarrent directement sur leur session, sans saisie du mdp
enfin, quand c'est le temps d'arrivée sur le bureau qui compte, il faudrait comparer les applications automatiquement lancées, ainsi que la taille du dossier Polices, des Prefpanes, etc.

Bref, il est donc difficile de comparer comme ça 14s et 35s sans s'être mis d'accord au préalable sur ce que l'on mesure


----------



## mrenaud1246 (21 Mars 2013)

S-amir a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je viens vous faire un retour après un petit temps d'utilisation. Le Mac est très très réactif, les 8Go de RAM et le SSD lui ont redonné un coup de jeune. OS X se lance en 35 secondes et le Mac s'éteint en 2 secondes oui 2 secondes ! Et Photoshop tourne maintenant sans ramer
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Mon Macbook blanc est identifié comme fin2009 (équipé d'origine de 2x2Go  1067 MHz DDR3, IntelCore2Duo 2,26Ghz    Hd de 250Go)

Le site Apple dit qu'il ne peut accueillir plus de 4Mo.

Est-ce le même que le vôtre ? on pourrait donc le monter à 8Go de Ram.
L'installation d'un SSD est-elle possible ? avec bénéfice ?
Merci de votre réponse
cordialement,
MR


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

Oui le Macbook late 2009 sait gérer 8 Go de RAM et un SSD type Crucial M4.
Pour un gain de réactivité vraiment important


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,

 tu peux regarder ce sujet concernant la RAM, car c'est identique pour modèles fin 2009 et mi-2010 : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/augmenter-memoire-vive-de-mon-macbook-blanc-1219847.html


----------



## mrenaud1246 (22 Mars 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Oui le Macbook late 2009 sait gérer 8 Go de RAM et un SSD type Crucial M4.
> Pour un gain de réactivité vraiment important



Merci de votre réponse.
En ce qui concerne la Ram, pourriez-vous me donner une référence précise d'achat du module 8Go ou des 2X4 Go.

J'abuse de votre amabilité : existe-t-il un lien url vers un "how to do" ?

Cordialement,
MR


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

mrenaud1246 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la Ram, pourriez-vous me donner une référence précise d'achat du module 8Go ou des 2X4 Go.
> 
> J'abuse de votre amabilité : existe-t-il un lien url vers un "how to do" ?
> 
> ,



???

regarde le message juste au-dessus


----------



## mrenaud1246 (26 Mars 2013)

Merci,

Ram commandées ...


----------

